# Zombie on a Walker



## Joiseygal

Ok I thought I would post a thread that shows the progress I make on my prop while I am working on it instead of posting it when it is done. I really enjoy watching the progress threads that members do on this forum, so I thought I would give it a try. 
I am having a Zombie and Clown theme this year and I need to make at least 6 zombies. I am making static zombies also, but I wanted to take advantage of some of the shiatsu massagers I found at the thrift store. The zombie I want to make for this thread is a Zombie on a walker. The member Creepers did an excellent job of her static zombie on a walker that I wanted to make something similar, but with movement. I have been working on it the last couple of nights and this is what I have done so far.

I found a walker at curby's and cut a piece of wood to fit across the handle bars. Than I screwed the wood securely to the walker:









I mounted the shiatsu massager to the piece of wood:









After I stripped the top of the shiatsu massager to the metal fittings I placed a 1 1/4 fitting in the socket to prevent turning of the 1 inch pvc pipe. I also placed a 1 inch fitting inside the 1 1/4 fitting so I could insert my 1 inch pipe. I tested the movement when I placed a 1 inch pvc pipe and it looks like it isn't spinning as much. I want it to rotate not spin without much stress on the motor. 









I worked on the upper torso:


----------



## Joiseygal

When I was working on the upper torso I noticed I made the shoulders to long so I cut them down and connected the lower arms with plastic ties to give some movement.









I wanted to see if it looked good with the arms and the mask so I took a picture of it to vision what potential the zombie prop has. I'm pretty happy with it so far. I will post more pictures as I work on it, but this is what I got so far.


----------



## morbidmike

very cool this is gonna be some great work keep us posted!!!!!!


----------



## trishaanne

HOLY CRAP....I picked up a walker the other day, stripped it down and have a zombie on it now...lol. I saw one on line that was pneumatic and the body was in a hospital gown...just a torso holding onto the walker. Since I don't do pneumatics, I am also using my massager. I also made a zombie bride using my massager yesterday. My daughter made a suggestion on how to change up my yard now and I think I may go for it. I can't wait to see your progress. This is so cool....it means that we're starting to think alike. OH, I found another prop for you to make for your yard this year,...check this out!

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-standing-jester-prop/


----------



## shar

Nice work! I too am anxiously waiting.


----------



## Joiseygal

trishaanne said:


> HOLY CRAP....I picked up a walker the other day, stripped it down and have a zombie on it now...lol. I saw one on line that was pneumatic and the body was in a hospital gown...just a torso holding onto the walker. Since I don't do pneumatics, I am also using my massager. I also made a zombie bride using my massager yesterday. My daughter made a suggestion on how to change up my yard now and I think I may go for it. I can't wait to see your progress. This is so cool....it means that we're starting to think alike. OH, I found another prop for you to make for your yard this year,...check this out!
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/fn-standing-jester-prop/


LOL..You are in trouble if we think a like. Usually my brain is 10 percent thinking and 90 percent on vacation. :googly: Pattie I would really love to see your walker zombie. I want to have the legs cut off on my zombie and maybe laying on the floor?!?!? I'm not sure if I will cut the body off right at the center or have some of the lower half shown, but mangled. If anyone has any suggestions that would be great. I also want to have ribs exposed, so I think I will be working with some paper mache for this project. Anyway thanks so far on the nice comments.


----------



## tot13

Very cool, JG, but I'm right there with you too. I'm attaching the massager to the walker using strips of a bicycle innertube to try get a little more movement out of the whole prop. I had tried zip ties first but got no extra movement from them.

I really like what you've done with the elbows. I hadn't thought of that so . . . of course I'll be "borrowing" your idea.

Not sure what your intentions are for legs, but I'm going with the "no legs" old grandma. I'm using stockings and spray foam to make a gut sack to hang off the bottom of the massager. That's why I want the extra movement, I'm hoping to get a little swing going with the gut sack.


----------



## RoxyBlue

When I read your comment about the shoulders being too wide and needing adjustment, I thought "Oh yeah, been there" I did the same thing on one of my props and had to readjust.

Looking forward to seeing how this guy turns out, oh Queen of the Zombies


----------



## trishaanne

Sharon, I'm going with no legs, just the torso in a hospital gown....MAYBE. Things tend to turn into what they want to be as I'm working on them. In fact, the first one actually turned into a bride..lol. Zombie bride, but still not what it was starting out as..lol. She turned out to be the easiest prop I've ever done. Just used an upside down tomato cage, slid the poufy gown over top of it, and then tied the 4 little posts together and crammed them into the wig head..lol. Her gown hides the massager and although she has no arms right now, I may leave them that way. There is so much material on the dress that you can barely tell and at night, you won't really see it. Again, that may change today as I work on it. I forgot to give you that purple and black jester outfit...I'll look for it today! I'll see what else I can find too.


----------



## Joiseygal

tot13 said:


> Very cool, JG, but I'm right there with you too. I'm attaching the massager to the walker using strips of a bicycle innertube to try get a little more movement out of the whole prop. I had tried zip ties first but got no extra movement from them.
> 
> I really like what you've done with the elbows. I hadn't thought of that so . . . of course I'll be "borrowing" your idea.
> 
> Not sure what your intentions are for legs, but I'm going with the "no legs" old grandma. I'm using stockings and spray foam to make a gut sack to hang off the bottom of the massager. That's why I want the extra movement, I'm hoping to get a little swing going with the gut sack.


I want no legs, but I'm not sure if I will have some of the upper leg attached so maybe the weight of it will give it some motion from the movement of the massager. I wanted to post the picture of the static zombie Creepers did:








This was my inspiration to do this prop along with the pneumatic prop I saw at the Fields of Screams haunt. I think I'm going to use jeans and a tee-shirt though. I am interested to see how those bicycle inner tubes work out tot. Keep us posted? Oh and Pattie yes props don't always work out as you originally intended, but sometimes that can be a good thing as you found out!


----------



## GothicCandle

oooo I like that! very cool! I might have to make a copy!


----------



## DeathTouch

That is flipping cool!


----------



## CreeepyCathy

Loving It!!!!  Looking forward to watching the progress on this!!


----------



## tot13

Joiseygal said:


> I want no legs, but I'm not sure if I will have some of the upper leg attached so maybe the weight of it will give it some motion from the movement of the massager. I wanted to post the picture of the static zombie Creepers did:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was my inspiration to do this prop along with the pneumatic prop I saw at the Fields of Screams haunt. I think I'm going to use jeans and a tee-shirt though. I am interested to see how those bicycle inner tubes work out tot. Keep us posted? Oh and Pattie yes props don't always work out as you originally intended, but sometimes that can be a good thing as you found out!


Hmmm, thanks for posting that pic. Not sure if I've seen that before, but making my hands has stalled me on this project. I wanted them actually gripping the walker, but taking them on and off in-process has been a problem. The intent was to transfer the shaking motion to the walker itself to get some movement out of it. Thanks for leading the way on this project and motivating me to re-involved with mine -


----------



## halloween71

Girl you are putting out the props.Your haunt is going to be awesome.
Can't wait to see it in action.
Trishaanne-I would love to see your bride.


----------



## Joiseygal

halloween71 said:


> Girl you are putting out the props.Your haunt is going to be awesome.
> Can't wait to see it in action.
> Trishaanne-I would love to see your bride.


LOL..yea I get into this motivated prop building stage and I just go with it until I get burnt out! I figure since I only had one zombie in my display last year I would have to start making props to actually have a zombie theme. I think scoring three shiatsu massagers in one thrift shop really gave this adrenaline rush to get me motivated. It took three months of constantly looking to finally find three in one day. Jackpot! It's funny how little things like finding a shiatsu massager can brighten up a day.


----------



## The Watcher

Joisetgal you got it going on. I can see how that prop inspired you. Can't wait to see yours finished. To get movement out of the walker, couldn't it just be set up, were it isn't level? Then the movement of the body should rock it. Like the Clown dose.


----------



## tot13

The Watcher said:


> Joisetgal you got it going on. I can see how that prop inspired you. Can't wait to see yours finished. To get movement out of the walker, couldn't it just be set up, were it isn't level? Then the movement of the body should rock it. Like the Clown dose.


LOL, awesome! Man, I try to make things too difficult sometimes. Thank you -


----------



## fick209

Looks great, am eagerly awaiting to see your version of this prop completed.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

looking good so far. my thought was 'a zombie that needs a walker....' interesting no?


----------



## sharpobject

Wow Sharon - that is awsome !!! can't wait to see the finished prop. You are definately my mentor and inspiration this year.


----------



## Joiseygal

sharpobject said:


> Wow Sharon - that is awsome !!! can't wait to see the finished prop. You are definately my mentor and inspiration this year.


Aww shucks Elaine I feel so special! I figure since I have more time to do things I should try to get as much Halloween projects out of the way. You never know how life can change and leave you no time to get things done. Ummm...as for my housework well...that is another story! Anyway thanks for the compliments everyone and The Watcher I like that idea about the movement. I really want the walker to be stable, but I want the body to more. I figure since the zombie has no legs it can't go far.  I am looking forward to seeing Tots zombie also. It sounds like it will be really cool!


----------



## trishaanne

Sharon, I was working on mine today too. I put the shelf across the bottom and didn't like how that turned out. Then I drilled a hole in it, put the pipe through it and onto the massager. It worked great except for the fact that as I was testing it, the pipe moving around the hole and hitting the wood cause the walker to actually move about 3 feet through the yard. Awesome effect, but I don't want to have to keep chasing it around the yard on Halloween..lol. I went back to the massager on the shelf, fiddled around with it a little more and I think I finally finished it. Now I just have to find a different mask for it. 
I wish I had bought a set of the arms instead of the feet...lol. I really don't want to have to make hands! Looks like I may have to latex a set of hands! 
Yours is looking SO good!


----------



## Joiseygal

If you want Pattie I can trade you a set of hands for your feet? PM me and let me know if you want to do that. I really want to see how your zombie came out it. It sounds like you got the movement that tot is looking for in your first attempt. Anyway please post because I think we all ant to see it.


----------



## IMU

Hey ... you are the zombie queen of props! Looks great ... keep posting the updates.


----------



## DeadRN

Really cool and creative! I can't wait to see how it turns out!


----------



## Kaoru

Wow looks great! Looks like you have been busy with lots of props Sharon. Hope to get a chance to visit NJ soon. Maybe for Labor day weekend.


----------



## Doc Doom

Joiseygal said:


> After I stripped the top of the shiatsu massager to the metal fittings I placed a 1 1/4 fitting in the socket to prevent turning of the 1 inch pvc pipe. I also placed a 1 inch fitting inside the 1 1/4 fitting so I could insert my 1 inch pipe. I tested the movement when I placed a 1 inch pvc pipe and it looks like it isn't spinning as much. I want it to rotate not spin without much stress on the motor.


Great Prop!
Mrs. Doom just brought home a walker and a shiatsu massager so looks like I have another prop to build. Can you provide a little more detail about how to connect the 1" PVC?
Thanks


----------



## Joiseygal

Doc Doom said:


> Great Prop!
> Mrs. Doom just brought home a walker and a shiatsu massager so looks like I have another prop to build. Can you provide a little more detail about how to connect the 1" PVC?
> Thanks


You have a great wife Doc.  I will take a picture of the two pvc connectors I used. I'm going to be working on this project tomorrow, so I will post more pictures Friday night.


----------



## Doc Doom

Joiseygal said:


> You have a great wife Doc.


Don't think for a minute that I don't know that!

And, thanks for the help. I spent a few minutes looking at the massager and can't even figure out how to get the balls off the rotating stems.


----------



## trishaanne

Doc....I've used 4 massagers for props so far. On two of them, the little ball came off fairly easily. The last two, I had to slice through the ball with a box cutter to remove it. It was easy to do...just don't cut your finger off!


----------



## Joiseygal

Doc you might also want to use a flat head screw driver to remove the rubber fitting. I thought I would take a picture of the pvc fittings that I used to help prevent rotating of the main pvc pipe. It will not totally prevent rotation, but when you anchor the arms down than it should eliminate any circler rotation. Anyway here is the pictures:



























Also I took a picture of the ribs that I'm working on. I'm going to paper mache the ribs. I only did a few ribs because the shirt will only be exposed a little.:


----------



## fritz42_male

Joiseygal said:


> If you want Pattie I can trade you a set of hands for your feet?


I just had a quick mindset flip and thought about how that comment would sound to anyone not into the Halloween side of things!


----------



## Doc Doom

Thanks for the pics Joiseygal. They help a lot, although I'm still a little confused. If I understand correctly, the PVC spine (looks like 1"?) sits over the moving spindle but is not actually attached to it? The other PVC couplers act as a coller to limit the angle of the sway.
Am I close? It'll probably make more sense when I have some time to tear into it this weekend.

Thanks again.


----------



## Joiseygal

Doc Doom said:


> Thanks for the pics Joiseygal. They help a lot, although I'm still a little confused. If I understand correctly, the PVC spine (looks like 1"?) sits over the moving spindle but is not actually attached to it? The other PVC couplers act as a coller to limit the angle of the sway.
> Am I close? It'll probably make more sense when I have some time to tear into it this weekend.
> 
> Thanks again.


Doc I've noticed that since I've worked with different shiatsu massagers that they are designed different. You basically have to try different methods to see what works for you. Definitely take the black rubber off of the rods and than if you have different sizes of pvc pipe or pvc fittings than see what works. Sometimes you don't need any fittings. I noticed with the shiatsu massager I am working with now it requires this method. The bigger fitting is 1 1/4. The smaller fitting is 1 inch. So basically it is loose in the bigger fitting which prevents spinning. Once you take it apart you will give it a try and see what works best for you. I'm sure someone might be able to give better advice on this step because I'm still learning also. Good Luck on giving yours a try and keep us posted on how it is going. Maybe you will come up with a better solution.  I hope I have time tonight to start the paper mache process. I'm really having fun with this project so far.


----------



## Doc Doom

Looks like I'm gonna have lots of opportunity to experiment. Mrs. Doom just brought home three more Shiatsu massagers for me to hack. Can you say Zombie Army?


----------



## fritz42_male

Here In Oz I had to search all the Charity shops for 6 weeks to find just one of them!


----------



## kprimm

Great idea and the prop looks very cool so far. I like the mask you chose for him also. I may have to make one of these soon. Great work.


----------



## lowdwnrob

Very cool. I cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok now for the waiting!!!!! I wanted so much to attack this prop this afternoon, but unfortunately the drying process for the paper mache is going to take awhile. I remember seeing IMU mention Blue Shop paper towels for an alternate for newspaper, but when I applied it I didn't think it would take much longer to dry. I also found other members that use paper towels instead of newspaper. I like the way it applies much smoother, but I guess I will just have to be patient to get the results I am looking for. Anyway I took some pictures of what I did last night. I want some ribs exposed because I will have a slit down the front of the shirt to expose them. Oh and the plastic ties are just keeping it postioned they will not be there after it dries. Also I glued the pvc fittings onto the shoulders to keep it postioned So this is what I got so far:


----------



## IMU

Hey, that looks very nice.

The drying time will be a bit longer since they are thicker and absorb the mache paste more than newspaper. But for working and smoothing, I really like how the material acts after you apply it to your piece. Heck, if you work it just right, they will stretch and help hold a curved shape a lot more than paper. 

I always have a fan going when I'm waiting for it to dry. If you put on multiple layers while its still wet, it takes even longer. Like I said before, nothing really beats using the blue shop towels for smoothness and added strength.

Get yourself a fan going and whatever you do, don't rush it!


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..I just put a fan on it now.  It was hard wrapping the paper towels around the wire because it was such a tight space. I could of went smoother, but like I said I'm only going to have a small area exposed in the front of the shirt so you won't even see most of the ribs. I think I'm going to use some Great Stuff along some of the ribs, because I want that just eaten right off the bone look.  I know I'm obsessed with the bloody great stuff (insulated foam) look  I will definitely need it for the lower half where I'm going to have the body cut off at the upper legs. I might do something similar like my torture prop, but not as intense and not exposed as much.


----------



## Dark Angel 27

ewwwwwww! *shivers* maybe you should get some therapy! your props look....great. :lolkin:


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok the ribs dried from the paper mache early this morning. I decided to apply some latex to the ribs to protect it from the elements. I also added some cobwebs to make it appear like it had skin that was falling off the bones. Than I took Saran Wrap and covered the bottom of the ribs and filled it with Insulated foam. Half way through the process I removed the Saran Wrap and let the Insulated Foam ooze down. I also stuffed the pants with stuffing and applied insulated foam. I am waiting for it to dry than I will paint it. Here are the pictures:

I applied latex and cobwebs:










I took Saran Wrap and covered the bottom so the Great Stuff (Insulated foam) had a place to lay. After applying I waited 10 minutes than took the Saran Wrap off and let it drip slowly.










I stuffed the libs with stuffing than hung them up so I could apply the Great Stuff and let it dry:


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I spray painted the limbs and the torso. I still have to paint the ribs white. Remember I will only be showing a small area of the torso from the rip that I will make on the front of the shirt. Anyway here are a few pictures of how it looks almost completely painted:










I still have to paint the ribs white:


----------



## The Watcher

Looking really good Joiseygal. I like what you did with the ribs. Where did you find the mask? I am working out of town right now so not much time to do any thing.


----------



## IMU

Eeeeew is right ... GREAT JOB!


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks guys! I know I used 10 percent more blood than I usually do with most of my props, but I figure this one I could because the zombie had no legs. I want to try to paint the ribs tonight, but I might not be able to get to it until tomorrow. After I paint the ribs than I have to secure the arms and put the tee-shirt on. I will be done after that.  I wanted to get some more movement out of the lower body by connecting a couple of things (hose and pvc pipes) onto the motor and down the one leg of the pants. Unfortunately not only did it put strain on the motor it didn't really move it, so I took it off. I actually get a little movement from the lower half when the motor moves the upper torso, but not much.  Maybe I will fool with this part a little more after I complete the prop.


----------



## fick209

Wow, his upper body is looking awesome, nice job on the ribs. The lower body and severed legs look great as well. Look forward to seeing him finished!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I figured out what to do to make the bottom legs move. I used an 90 degree connector which was a T connector instead because I ran out of 90 degree connectors. Anyway I connected to another pvc pipe and had an area to tie string to attach to the belt strap of the pants. It gave it more movement than before. I took a short video to give you an idea of the movement. I will be posting the finished prop soon. Ouch it sure looks like the zombie will have one heck of a wedgy!
ZombieWalker002.mp4 video by SharShar07036 - Photobucket

Update: I had to make some more changes to the torso to fill it out. I was reviewing the video and wasn't happy with how the torso was filled out. I added some more Insulated foam, so I will have to paint it after it dries than I will post the video.


----------



## Joiseygal

Here are some pictures of how it looks. I had to shorten the pvc pipe on the torso to make it more proportion. I also added more Great Stuff to fill the upper body out. It is completed, but I will post video sometime tonight because I have to anchor the hands down to prevent moving. I'm pretty happy how it looks.


----------



## RoxyBlue

LOL, the shot with him wearing the hat is a hoot!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok I am finally done! I hope you like it!


----------



## The Watcher

That really turned out great. It will make a cool addition to your haunt.


----------



## Moon Dog

What you need now is a gutted boy scout prop... Like that's what the boy got for trying to help a poor old zombie cross the street.


----------



## niblique71

WOW!! Great Job Joisey!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Fantastic job Joisey! My son wants us to build one now.


----------



## Joiseygal

Moon Dog said:


> What you need now is a gutted boy scout prop... Like that's what the boy got for trying to help a poor old zombie cross the street.


LOL..you are more warped than I am! 

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. Haunti I hope you attempt this prop because it really isn't hard to do. I love using these shiatsu massagers because they are so easy to work with and gives you so many different movements.


----------



## RoxyBlue

I think this is your best one yet, Joisey. Great job!



subliminal message alert
(puuuttt the haaatttt ooonnnn hhiiiimmmmmm)


----------



## pagan

Very nicely done! Looks great.


----------



## IMU

Love the look and movement of this prop! Awesome job!


----------



## Dr Morbius

Very nice indeed! The movement is excellent!


----------



## fick209

Great movement! He turned out awesome!


----------



## Hauntiholik

Joiseygal said:


> Haunti I hope you attempt this prop because it really isn't hard to do. I love using these shiatsu massagers because they are so easy to work with and gives you so many different movements.


Although my son loves the zombie it doesn't fit into my haunt. I was planning on making an Egor so that movement would be awesome. What brand of massager is that Joisey?


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks everyone! Haunti I just looked to see if I could see a brand name, but unfortunately I couldn't. I don't think it will make a difference if you purchase a different brand. One suggestion is before you build the frame make sure that you have the right pvc pipe or pvc fittings to fit onto the massager. I was lucky to have different sizes so I could check to see what worked best. I think an Egor prop would be so cool!


----------



## skeletonowl

That is AMAZING! I love it so much! Really turned out great! Zombie fans rejoice!


----------



## Devils Chariot

Hey Joisey, that is gggrrreeeaaatttt! I love it!


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Very cool finished product!


----------



## Doc Doom

Hauntiholik said:


> What brand of massager is that Joisey?


I haven't built one of these yet but I don't think it matters. Mrs Doom came home with four massagers, all very much alike but by different manufacturers or models. Just make sure it has the separate rotating posts.


----------



## Just Whisper

I tried building a massager prop but I just can't get it to work. (I be stupid).That one is great Joisey. Another outstanding prop.


----------



## Shier Terror

That's awesome. Yet another project to add to my long to-do list.


----------

